# arret maladie prévu



## nanie0 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous ;

Je vais être en arret maladie une journée ce vendredi.
Cependant ce jour, sur les trois enfants qui me sont confiés un seul sera présent.
Je ne souhaite pas avertir ce parent avant jeudi soir car je ne peux jamais me libérer meme en prévenant longtemps à l'avance 
et maintenait je me retrouve avec un problème de santé nécessitant des examens médicaux importants.
C'est mon médecin généraliste qui fera l'arret lorsque je retournerai la voir dans l'apres-midi avec tous les resultants.
L'un des enfants ne vient jamais le vendredi et l'autre nous avons un planning variable et ce vendredi ne sera pas travaillé.
Comment dois-je procéder ?
J'habite en Alsace, je crois que les trois premiers jours sont rémunérés ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Je ne sais pas si le regime spéciale Alsace lève la carence pour les IJ de secu.
Je trouve un peu dommage de ne pas avertir le PE concerné vendredi qu'il devra trouver une solution alors que cette fois il pourrait l'être mais aucune loi ne t'oblige à l'informer avant le jour J.


----------



## nanie0 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour;

Effectivement c'est dommage de ne pas l'avertir (je n'avais jamais fait cela en 25 ans !) Mais j'ai demandé plusieurs fois à me libérer pour passer des examens médicaux et pour ce PE ce n'etait jamais possible alors que les autres qui n'ont pas de famille à proximité m'avait dit qu'ils s'arrangeraient.
Je demandais juste à finir une heure plus tot pour consulter.
Maintenant mon problème de santé est devenu bien plus sérieux car je n'ai pas pu voir de spécialiste.
Le papa est en télé travail et mamie s'occupe de l'enfant en general le vendredi car il s'en va tot donc il n'aura pas souci concernant la garde de ce bout de chou.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

Et bien le prévenir la veille et si il vous dit quelque chose vous saurez quoi lui répondre ... puisque prévenu à l'avance ou pas il trouve toujours à vous dire NON ... je vous comprends ! la santé avant tout ...


----------



## B29 (15 Novembre 2022)

A votre place, j'aurai prévenu les parents pour l'absence de vendredi.
Que cette absence est justifiée, votre santé passe avant le confort des parents. Ils ne peuvent rien vous dire. Ils trouveront sûrement un mode garde pour une journée. 
Dans tous les cas, soignez-vous c'est le plus important car les enfants ne sont que de passage chez les assistantes maternelles. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Perso, idem que B29, je les informe dès aujourd'hui que vendredi je suis contrainte de poser un jour de maladie car j'ai un RDV chez le médecin. 
Puis à mon retour je communique l'arrêt de travail qui prouve mon absence *justifiée*.
Normalement il retirera cette journée de ta mensu (logique) que tu te feras rembourser en partie par la sécu s'il n'y a pas de jour de carence chez toi (à verifier). Si c'est le cas il devra égallement te remplir une attestation employeur pour la sécu. Sinon ton arrêt de travail ne te servira que de justificatif d'absence.
Ne rentre pas dans le detail de ce RDV médical, ni de l'horaire ou je ne sais quoi car c'est secret medical et puisque tu auras un arrête maladie il vaudra pour la journée entière.
Pour les autres PE, si ce n'est que pour cette journée et qu'ils ne sont de toute façon pas prévu, il n'y a pas besoin ni de les informer, ni de leur communiquer aucun document car ils n'auront rien à retirer de ta mensu non plus, ni toi rien à récupérer de la secu avec ceux là.

J'entends bien qu'en lui "demandant à l'avance" c'est toujours "non", mais à vrai dire ce n'est pas une autorisation d'absence à demander car pour raison médicale ton PE n'a simplement pas le droit de s'y opposer.
Le lui dire à la dernière minute alors que tu peux l'avertir à l'avance peut être une petite vengeance personnelle mais je doute que ça résolve le problème de respect de tes droits.
Je resterais droite dans mes bottes justement en le lui disant à l'avance, ainsi si il râle je pourrais en toute sérénité lui répondre qu'encore là il a de la chance car si c'était une gastro' il l'apprendrait le jour même sans avoir le temps de s'organiser.


----------



## nanie0 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir.

J'ai écouté vos conseils et je leur ai dit ce soir .
On m'a répondu "non c'est impossible" !
Ils sont avertis et vendredi à 9 h j'irai passer mes examens médicaux.
Demain ils seront là à l'heure habituelle et si ça se trouve ils viendront vendredi mais trouverons porte close et mon arret leur sera envoyé par mail.
Bonne soirée


----------



## liline17 (15 Novembre 2022)

je suis souvent souple avec les gens, mais dans un cas comme ça, je chercherai un autre contrat, ils semblent ne pas comprendre que tu es un être humain, avec ses besoins, tu risques d'avoir d'autres soucis avec eux, aucun humanité à ton encontre.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

"Non c'est impossible" mais ils sont .... ou quoi ? je me demande toujours comment feraient ce genre de PE si leur ass mat venait à DCD "Non c'est impossible "il y a eu des posts sur ce cas malheureux et la nounou de mon fils ainé est elle aussi partie alors qu'elle exerçait encore 😥! et bien les PE ont tous retrouvés une autre ass mat ... c'est la vie mais certains pensent que nous n'avons pas le droit d'être malades (si je peux employer ce mot) ... nous somme humaines et ce PE lui ne l'est pas !!! courage ...


----------



## bidulle (15 Novembre 2022)

" non cest impossible "

non mais en fait ça n'était pas une question à répondre oui ou non

c'était une information : ass mat en arrêt maladie vendredi que ça plaise ou pas !


----------



## caninou (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
super la réponse, comme dit bidulle ce n'est pas une question mais une information. Je me suis toujours posé la question, avec ce type de PE (j'en ai eu des comme ça), comment vont-ils faire quand leur loulou sera à l'école ? Parce que l'école, elle n'a pas de pitié : un coup ils sont en gréve, une autre fois l'enseignant absent..... et que les parents soit d'accord ou pas, ce n'est pas leur problème. Perso j'insisterai avec un petit sms ( histoire qu'ils comprennent bien) du type "je vous rappelle que je serai absente ce vendredi pour raison médicale et que je serai donc dans l'impossibilité d'accueillir votre enfant". Utilise "la méthode école"  😂


----------



## Titine15 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Eh bien ça m'est arrivée une fois une maman n'était pas contente du jour où ma sœur se faisait opérer d1 cancer du cerveau. Eh bien le mois suivant elle a compris que moi aussi j'écris pas contente quand elle s'est mangée ma démission sans prévenir. 
Rout ça pour vous dire qu'à votre place je chercherai un autre contrat et envoyez les paître ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte. 
Il y a des parents ce sont vraiment des c......s.
Elle croyait peut être que vous lui demandiez l'autorisation, elle s'est prise pour qui vraiment ? Le droit de se soigner est un droit auquel aucun parent peut s'opposer et encore heureux nous ne sommes pas des esclaves 
Bon courage


----------



## B29 (16 Novembre 2022)

@nanie0 
Vous avez bien fait de les prévenir. Ils ont 2 jours pour trouver une solution. 
Comme je le disais dans un post précèdent, les familles et les enfants ne sont que de passage chez nous et ils nous oublient très vite pour certains. 
Votre santé doit être votre 1ère priorité. 
De tout cœur avec vous et bon courage.


----------



## Griselda (16 Novembre 2022)

Tu reste calme et sur tes position: le droit à la santé c'est pour tout le monde.
S'il se pointe vendredi matin tu n'ouvre pas et zou.


----------

